
ReasonML: React done right - sandrobfc
https://www.imaginarycloud.com/blog/reasonml-react-as-first-intended/
======
nuclx
How big of a thing is ReasonML really? I feel like the transpilation steps are
a bit of a turnoff and it feels risky to kind of going the route of inventing
yet another language - or dialect - for the problem at hand, though I like ML
as a language.

~~~
Waterluvian
I'm sceptical about it too.

Sometimes I look across the landscape of web tech and it feels like it's all
by and for people who make the same kinds of apps over and over and over and
are trying to optimize that process up the wazoo.

Though it's also possible I just haven't run into the kinds of problems that
need these techs.

Something I'm a huge believer in is that there's tremendous value in us all
using the same tools, even if they're not the ideal tools for any of our
individual needs. We are at least all speaking the same "language". For that
reason I'm hesitant to go adopting TypeScript and whatnot.

